# Confused



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

As per my previous e-mail last week, before starting stims (after 2 weeks of down regging) I had 1 small follicle and a womb lining of 5mm and the consultant pondered between starting me on stims or down regging me for another 2 weeks. In the end he decided to start stims.

I went for my first stims scan yesterday and it seems that this follicle has become turbo charged and is now at 23mm in my right ovary and there are 6 small (between 12 and 15mm) follicles in my left ovary. I'm worried why there hasn't been any more develpoment in my right ovary - is it because this lead one had already been selected and has taken the lead or is it that my right ovary just isn't producing enough eggs? (thou' everytime I've had a scan previously - before treatment - it's been my right ovary that I've been ovulating from)

My womb lining was 13.75mm which my consultant said showed good oestrogen levels and has decided to do egg collection asap. I just don't know what to make of it all.

Thanks you

Louise


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Louise,

This is a perfectly good response. In some cycles one large leading follicle develops, it is not a fault of the stimulation or of the patient. Simply nature.

I would guess that you will have hCG immediately for an egg collection on Sunday/Monday.

Your endometrium is a good thickness which is important when it comes to embryo transfer.

Good luck!

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi
> 
> As per my previous e-mail last week, before starting stims (after 2 weeks of down regging) I had 1 small follicle and a womb lining of 5mm and the consultant pondered between starting me on stims or down regging me for another 2 weeks. In the end he decided to start stims.
> 
> ...


----------

